# win98 case, medium spec build



## mattsaysfooey (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently finished a frankenstein, win98 case mod build.
Works good and runs well I'm posting from it. Problem -
One of the disk drives don't adhere properly or fasten to the drive bay
of the case and slides inward. 

These are "newer" disk drives only form factor of board to 
case is the same PSU all down is new. Moded win98 case.

IDEA - Power down, Remove power, Tape a hard rectangle object 
to the back of disk drive in drive bay. Then lift it up and apply 
carpenter's glue or super glue - Let Dry. remove tape. 

















EDIT: Took an underboard fastener and board screw and made an adjusted semi fastener for side bracing for both. Still slides inward.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You should take a photo of the inside and mounting areas so we have an idea what you are working with.


----------



## mattsaysfooey (Jan 5, 2009)

K got it


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah, I see now. This case originally had rails that latched the optical drives in place. The easiest solution would be to order some long CDRom screws like these.

http://www.clearpc.ca/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=105

And some washers. Then you can more securely mount the optical drive.

If you can mark the proper space below the opening, you could also drill a hole in the solid part of the casing to put a screw through to help hold them in place.


----------



## mattsaysfooey (Jan 5, 2009)

thank you


----------

